# Parentheses Build



## icedcreameyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Just finished this one off last night, sounds epic!

I hand engraved the enclosure which took a long time but I like the vibe. 

The build is using matched d9k Germanium diodes and the OP07 op amp. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 28, 2019)

Hell yes.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 28, 2019)

That is AWESOME


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Aug 30, 2019)

You have a clip?  Would like to know about the octave.

The enclosure kicks ass.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 30, 2019)

sweet


----------



## ThinAir (Aug 30, 2019)

icedcreameyes said:


> Just finished this one off last night, sounds epic!
> 
> I hand engraved the enclosure which took a long time but I like the vibe.
> 
> ...



That turned out awesome. I think I’m now inspired enough to take on that build.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 30, 2019)

It’s not an extremely complex build, I think the most important part of it is to match and measure all the octave circuit parts up...green ringers/tentacles are ruthless as they run two parallel circuits and sum them up for the effect so they have to be pretty precise.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah I measured up most of the components to minimise the weirdness of the ringer. This one works pretty well but the octave functions more like an alternative gain stage than a true octave effect in my opinion. I'll try and tee up a demo.


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 31, 2019)

While scanning the internets for Ringer veroboard layouts, the advice I've seen goes like this (sharing for general interest):

Make the guitar sound as close to a signal generator as possible.  Aim for a sine tone.

Use the neck pickup
roll the tone back on the guitar
use a compressor before the octaver
provide appropriate gain for the guitar
play at the 7th fret or higher
Really curious about the Parentheses, looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2019)

icedcreameyes said:


> This one works pretty well but the octave functions more like an alternative gain stage than a true octave effect in my opinion.



Yep, that's my experience (with the original as well)...    You could mistake it for a pre-dirt boost with some additional EQing if you didn't know better.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 31, 2019)

It’s just really not that nice of an octave effect lol. It adds texture in this circuit for sure, whether it’s useful or not...who knows, probably better off buying a robe.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 31, 2019)

Definitely makes it different than just a rat circuit. The texture is nice. Check out the preview of Pyroclasts and it sounds way more like that than life metal. More harmonies with the cello as well.


----------

